# *Giggling furiously* Betta Enrichment



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh god. I just bought a pack of ping-pong balls tonight when I got off work. I gave the rest of the pack to my 5-year old sibling and saved one for myself. 
Rinsed it off thoroughly, and put it in my fish's tank. 


He's OBSESSED with it! At first he rushed at it thinking I dropped him a GODLY sized pellet, only to find out it MOVES! 
He keeps swimming around it, touching his mouth to it, nipping at it it, jumping at it (trying to bite the writing on the ball) 

I took it out when he went behind his filter to hide; and he swam back out and started to LOOK FOR IT. LOL! 

:rofl: I should have done this sooner! What was your betta's reactions to putting a new 'toy' in their tank????


Whoops, scratch that. Now he's starting to flare at it a bit, lol. He jumped at it and it moved a bit TOO much and it spooked him, I think. He flared a bit and now he's circling back around it.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

gah i must try that!...in my sorority...ohhhh yess.


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

It's pretty amusing, and if they like it. IT could possibly reduce boredom and stress for your fish. (Found out enrichment can do that when I was volunteering for an aquarium/ sea-life hospital. lol)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

hmm.. not that my girls are stressed..but they would probly love this!


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

Probably. :3c heehee, you must tell me how they react! I'd love to hear it *giggles*


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes..tomorow i will get some.
if its super good..i might take a vid. i have this feeling that my coreys will pull their divebomb attack on it O.O


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh god, dive bomb attack? I must admit, I'm quite intrigued now.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea.. when i set up my 20 gal.. i put 2 coreys in about 3 days before my betta girls..and when the bettas tried to be mean to the coreys, they would torpedo launch themselves and gut check my girls...now if they feel like the girls are being butts..they get above them and swoop....should be great with a ball.


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

*giggles furiously again* I'd love to see a video of that!!!! heeheehee~ 
:3


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Have to try that ping pong 
Here is a video of my Blizzard playing with his Nemo toy fish
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75964


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm gonna try it C:


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

this was a long time ago but i got a small pokemon figurine: vaporeon. its an aquatic blue cat with a flaring mane around the head. my betta was trying to scare it off when it was put in front of him just now.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

looking at one of the awesome Eve-lutions would do that to a betta. li could see it now,, 
"little blue creature...you DARE flair at meh?!?"


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id love to put it in the tank but i dont know if he'll spend the whole day flaring at him. it will be useful to get him to flare for exercise.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Im sure after a few hours he would realize it wasnt real...but then again. lol.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the real thing stopping me now is the paint on the figure. dont know if it'll run in the water.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

take a container, fill it with water, insert figure. Also take something and stretch at the paint, if it comes off..no good.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> take a container, fill it with water, insert figure. Also take something and stretch at the paint, if it comes off..no good.


thanks, i dont think its possible. i held it by its 3 rays on the head often, took off some paint there with the skin oil (faded). a new figure i saw on the net is all one colour without any fading marks on the 3 rays. i'll have to try the ping pong ball thing also. used to play when in high school, wasnt too good but i lost all of the balls many years ago.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Really!? Wow! I really want to try that! A ping-pong ball? Hmm....


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

its like kids...
You spend HUNDREDS of dollars on that toy..and all they want to play with is the box.
Spend Hundreds on an awesome tank...and they are happy with a ball. lol.


----------

